# Tips for Black Snapper??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

really like catching them though its always a fluke. anybody have any tips for catching them inshore? the few i have caught were around 3 mile rubble on gulp. any help would be great!


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

I personally can't keep from catching them. They tend to hang around any structure like rocks, piers, and inshore reefs. They will bite pretty much anything small enough to fit in their mouths: hotdogs, shrimp, gulps, cut bait, etc. Just use a hook small enough for them to bite. I usually use a size 1 or 2 owner mutu light circle hook or a small gold bait hook. Good luck.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

dang you make me feel like an idiot for not catching them! good info, much appreciated


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

It's probably just where you are fishing. I'm usually in 3-12 feet of water too if that helps. I am fishing a different bay system, but I don't see it being much different 60 miles away. I do know the feeling though. I've fished grass flats for years with not much success, and everyone else seems to kill the trout and reds on them. Just keep plugging away at it and you will find them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

When I was in the Keys back in the 60s we would catch a ton of them before all the regulations. The most productive time would be one hour before high or low tides. High tide being the best. If you can see the fish look for the black bar on the front of the head, the darker it gets means they are feeding. As soon as the tide would crest they would stop bitting. Good luck..


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

They can tend to be leader shy also. I fish for them inshore and do fairly well around dock pilings and rubble. I use fresh shrimp or small baitfish.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

is 3 mile a good place to find them? where i have caught them is about 28' deep which seems deeper than where most find them


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When diving in the gulf, Mangrove/Black snapper are some of the skittish fish out there. I have to play peekaboo in the rubble to get a shot on them. So they are very skittish fish and a good florocarbon leader and a well hid hook with some fresh bait should help.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sure,icanfish (5/28/2009)*is 3 mile a good place to find them? where i have caught them is about 28' deep which seems deeper than where most find them




yep, there's quite a few around 3-mile....


----------

